# Is this machine knitting?



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

http://knittingiceland.is/2011/10/05/mystery/

I think it is?


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like sort of a butterfly stitch. Can be done on knitting machine. Time to experiment!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If machine knit, the machine must be able to do garter stitch or turned around somehow. The pattern seen from the side shown is repeated on the reverse.

Because it's so open, I'd lean towards machine knit. It should be _possible_ to make it by hand, but *not* if you're me and knit tightly! ;-)


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks like a tuck stitch pattern with a needle taken out at intervals


----------



## grammie3 (Nov 25, 2011)

It looks like hairpin lace knitting to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grammie3 said:


> It looks like hairpin lace knitting to me.


Nix. To see hairpin lace:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-w0W4NEUYQKc/TdWq3InO2GI/AAAAAAAABZQ/O4nHyIiT-Wc/s1600/Scarf+-+Crochet+hairpin+lace.JPG

Plenty more images when searching Google Images.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

It's machine knit, tuck lace. Shannon


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks very much like a Passap machine beauty to me.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful stitch.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

It's machine knit tuck stitch with needles out of work or hand transferred stitches. Check out Regine Foust designs.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

shan said:


> It's machine knit, tuck lace. Shannon


Tuck stitch lace is what I thought too. Either a double bed version or one that is turned after so many rows and worked on the reverse side the same. It does have a very elongated stitch there too.


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

It's one of the Passap's tuck stitch patterns - I know because I have used it to make a gorgeous scarf on my Duo 80.


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is no turning involved. Follow one of the vertical rows and you will find that every stitch is knit. It can be done on any machine, and after looking @ a couple mk stitch pattern books it's possible that it's an mk weaving pattern. The pull-up stitches look a little looser than if it was a tuck stitch. I'm no expert, that's just my opinion  Shannon


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

These designs are shown in Regine Foust's book. She shows several different lace patterns with the same setup. This can be done with "hold" on certain needles with some needles out of work (knitter's decision) & knit something like 6 or 7 rows, the all needles back in work, then repeating. It's been a while, but I've done this pattern.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes it is. It is a tuck stitch with alternate needles or every third needle or what ever left in NWP. I knitted this on my old OLD British knitmaster in the 60's. 
does anyone remember those marvellous old machines? It was the first machine I ever owned and did copious amounts of knitting on it. Still have it but do not use it any more. It had sinkers instead of weights and you lay the wool across the needles and ran the carriage across. No threading so stripes were a real breeze.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

roseknit said:


> It looks like a tuck stitch pattern with a needle taken out at intervals


I agree with you.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree, tucking on main bed and on the ribber bed with several needles out of work -- sounds like a Passap, or a commercial machine. 

You could do it by hand with a knit-in-the-row-below technique.


----------

